# ipsec:aes-xcbc-mac



## wangdx77 (Nov 26, 2008)

setkey.conf file:

#!/sbin/setkey -f
flush;
spdflush;
add ipv6-address ipv6-address esp 0x2000 -m transport -E 3des-cbc "ipv6readylogo3descbc1to2" -A aes-xcbc-mac "ipv6readylogsha11to2";

spdadd ipv6-address ipv6-address any -P in ipsec esp/transport//require;


add ipv6-address ipv6-address esp 0x1000 -m transport -E 3des-cbc "ipv6readylogo3descbc2to1" -A aes-xcbc-mac "ipv6readylogsha12to1";

spdadd ipv6-address ipv6-address any -P out ipsec esp/transport//require;


report:

   not supported at [ipv6readaesx1to2]
   prase failed, line 4

but changed aes-xcbc-mac to hmac-sha1 , is no problem.

please tell me where problem is 
Thank you very much


:r


----------



## nwtester (Mar 25, 2009)

*reply to : ipsec:aes-xcbc-mac*

If you haven't noticed yet, the problem is with the auth key that you are using


----------

